# Tips for the first week with a puppy?



## Ainsley (Nov 10, 2019)

Hi guys!

I'm picking up my girl tonight, I can't wait!! She was born on August 27th, so she's a little over 4 months old! I was wondering if you guys had some advice or do's and don't's for having a new puppy in the home? Anything you wish you would've known or done when you first got your little fluffs? 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I can't wait for details! Where will you collect her? Has she been in the US for a while to acclimate? 
We post-poned getting our Lisi for a month or two as Kitzi had double patella surgery at the same time we were supposed to get her the first time. Our breeder took very good care of her. I wish I had not done those both at once! I also wish I had more sleep before she came. She was a hand-full to say the least---an adorable hand full but still a handful! 
I am sure you are overly prepared. Just relax & enjoy her. Post lots of pictures too!


----------



## Ainsley (Nov 10, 2019)

Thanks so much for the advice, Sandi! Aww omg I bet having to wait for the surgery was stressful.  

She's been in the US with the breeder in Florida for about 2 weeks so that's good! It won't be too much of a time change for her. I'm picking her up at the airport, she flew here with a vet technician so I'm sure they're taking good care of her! Thankfully, I only live about 5 minutes from the airport so it will be a quick and easy car ride for her.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Be prepared to be tired!!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley: Puppies will wake you up overnight to go to the bathroom and because they're adjusting to a new home and during the day when they're awake they're like "little energizer bunnies"...…...they keep going and going and going!!!!!! :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: 
I bet you don't sleep much tonight from excitement. Have fun with her and I can't wait to hear all about her.


----------



## Ainsley (Nov 10, 2019)

Haha thanks for the heads up, Kathy! I'm sure I'll definitely need some coffee or tea in the morning to keep up with her! I can't wait to see what her personality is like. She seems very calm and gentle and sweet in the videos I've seen of her, but she def seems to still have that lively puppy energy and seems very curious!


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Such an exciting time! My boys were just a tad older when I got them and we got them about a month apart. The first night Wilson howled and it tore my heart apart. It was a sad I miss my family kinda howl. He was in an open crate adjacent to my bed and the bathroom (so he was right beside me) but still not close enough. Truth be told I wish I’d snuggled with him all night to make it easier for him, but yeah, I’m that Mom lol! Other than that, being more consistent with a potty training and feeding schedule right from the start would have helped things a lot. Your pup will guide you, so don’t worry. Can’t wait to hear more!


----------



## Ainsley (Nov 10, 2019)

Thanks, Summer! Aww the howling, I bet that was so heartbreaking! My old roomie's yorkie boy would do that when she would leave, he still has separation anxiety!  

So far, things are going great! Since she's so tiny, I was worried I would be getting a lethargic sick puppy, but she seems to be just the opposite! She's very peppy and playful but also super sweet and cuddly! She's done great with potty training so far, I only have one pad in a tray in her playpen and we've had no accidents so far! 

Right now, the biggest thing I'm struggling with is her fur! Lol it's super soft and fluffy and she doesn't seem to have a problem with her body being brushed, but as soon as I get around her face she gets super wiggly. So right now she's got major bedhead going on lol. Any advice on how to get her to stay still so I can get her fur in a ponytail?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad to see that things are going so well for you and your little Baby Malt!! And I am sure that we are all anxious to see some pictures. Hope that you will be able to get some rest today after all of the excitement of picking her up and finally getting her home.


----------



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

Glad it’s going well so far. Post some pics soon! And what did you name her?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Such a cute pix in your avatar! Congrats! 
She will get used to daily grooming as the weeks go on...it takes time for sure. 
Will you be training her to go outside to potty or using pads? I have my 3 bell trained but I have one who is limited on going out because she likes to eat poop. That said, if indoor training, I would look into the piddle place potty system. Absolutely no smell, their feet don’t stay wet like with the pads.
Would love to see more pix and again...congratulations 💐


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just checking in to see how things are going with your new Baby Malt??? Would love to see some pictures of her.


----------



## Ainsley (Nov 10, 2019)

Thanks so much for checking in guys! Sorry for the late response, this little one has definitely been keeping me on my toes! I don't have kids but I genuinely feel like a new mom lol (although I'm sure those of you with actual children would roll your eyes at that, and rightly so!!). She has a TON of energy and loves to play! We're making a little bit of progress with grooming, but she still puts up a bit of a fight! We're training her to go on her potty pads, she's really good about going when she's in her playpen but when we have her out she's had a few accidents. I decided last night to give her an extra potty pad outside of her playpen for when she's running around though and she seems to be doing better now! I looked into the grid kind of trays but I was worried her paws would be too small so I just went with regular trays. We got carbon infused pads though and they absorb super fast and takes away all odor, they're amazing!

My friend came over yesterday and got her hair in a ponytail and I was thrilled that I was able to get some cute bow pictures lol! My partner and I are exhausted trying to keep up with her but we couldn't be happier, she's perfect and we're completely in love with her! 

I'm attaching a bunch of pics! (& I just realized I don't actually have a good pic of ME with her lol, just my friend and partner! I hate being in pics but I'll try to take a little family photo soon haha)


----------



## Ainsley (Nov 10, 2019)

Gahh idk why most of the pics posted sideways, they look normal on my computer and phone!


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

She is absolutely adorable!!! You must be over the moon with her!


----------



## Ainsley (Nov 10, 2019)

Thank you!! I am completely obsessed, she's got the cutest little personality!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

She is absolutely adorable and thanks for sharing her with us. How much does she weigh?? She looks pretty tiny in her pictures??


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

She is a super cute, adorable little fluff baby 💕
How old is she?


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Chiffon is adorable :wub:! You will find she gets used to the "top knot" routine in no time. Keep up the good work! All the time you put into training your little fluff will definitely pay off as she gets older and will be a delight to have around. :thumbsup:

My first month or two with Abella she spent most of her time confined to her expen or in her crate unless she was on my lap. I only let her "run around" in a confined area of the house *AFTER* she had gone pee and pooh on her pee pad in her expen....and even then Id watch her like a hawk to see if she would start squatting. She learned to feel safe in her own special place whether that was her crate or the expen. Now that she is much older I leave the door open to both her crate and expen and frequently find her snuggled up in a little ball inside. To encourage this behavior I'd randomly during the day place a small piece of a treat either in her crate or on her bed in the expen. She learned quickly to check out these places and associate them with treats - yes Abella is VERY food motivated. :HistericalSmiley:

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is Better!"


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Oh, what a Sweetie!! Just precious!

Lainie


----------



## Saylor (Jun 5, 2019)

Absolutely love her name! Her pic is just beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## maltesedogadvice.com (Jan 10, 2020)

The pictures are so cute.

We got a new puppy this week but its not a Maltese (but it is a maltese cross poodle). Its black as the night and you can't even see her eyes from her black hair. 

Its sad we lost our last Maltese after 17 years this year but it is nice to have a puppy in the house again. My wife couldn't get a purebred Maltese again as it was too painful for her. 

We had our second night at home last night. She is 8 weeks old and I forgot how tiring new puppies are. She had some diarrhea from the new environment last night (I think from stress?) so instead of getting up twice we were up at least 5 times. I am hoping that we get back to twice a night like the first night. 

She is toilet trained already so that's a good thing I don't need to teach her. She only had one accident and learnt very quickly through positive reinforcement where to go. She has not had an accident since the first one.

I'll post some pics from my phone later as on the laptop at the moment and don't have access to them.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations on your new little Puppy. Sorry to hear that you lost your Maltese that your had for 17 years. I know, as well as many others here on SM how hard it is to lose one of our precious pets. However, I am a bit concerned that your Puppy is so very young since they really should not be taken away from their mothers until they are at least 12 weks of age. As far as the diarrhea is concerned, it could come from stress but I would be very careful since she is so very young. A call to your Vet might be in order to have her checked out. And yes, new Puppies can be tiring since we just got one in the beginning of October after 12 years.


----------

